# My Frog Room :)



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is a few quick snaps of my frog room... there is one 20gal tank missing because its in my closet. It houses 2 cobalts.


























































Some quick snaps of my darts...

Iquitos Red/Orange










































































Imitators


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Azureus


































Auratus


































Cobalts


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Way cool!!!! Where do you get them from?

Really great pics BTW!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I got some from Ron Jung and some from Mark Pepper.

Like I said before, I have a couple blue ones left for sale  - this hobby is always looking for new hobbyists.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

This something I'd be interested in keeping....I just need the space, cash and time LOL  Maybe some day though. They are very beautiful. What do they eat? Have you bred them?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No, I havn't bred any of them yet but they are very easy.

The upkeep is easier than fish and the breeding is easier than fish, therefore, they are EASIER than FISH!

They actually cost less in the long run too!

You pay 10$ for a fruit fly culture and that is what you feed them for the rest of their lives. Of course, you can give them a treat of springtails or pinhead crickets once in a while 

The vivarium itself is also very easy and cheap. Depending on what you are keeping and how many you want to keep, a 10 gal - 20 gal would be perfect for 1-5 frogs of certain species 

All you gotta do is put gravel on the first layer, peat moss/coco fibre/top soil for the middle layer and sphagnum moss for the top layer. Then, pop in your plants, mist the tank, put the frogs in and you are ready to go. 

The actual cost to setup the vivarium is like less than 15$ if you already have the tank.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm so jealous... I wish I had the room


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> No, I havn't bred any of them yet but they are very easy.
> 
> The upkeep is easier than fish and the breeding is easier than fish, therefore, they are EASIER than FISH!
> 
> ...


Everything you have on your list is easier than fish. Except the girlfriend... which is like having a 600G Reef tank and constant blackouts and equipment malfunctions


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe...ya ya.. 

I saw brians frogs today and they looked awesome!!!! It really gave me a kick in the ass to get into frogs and i just love it. He's so lucky to be able to sit and watch these little guys bop around.. 

Plus being a girl it triggered that "awee they're so cuuutee!" responce that i tried so hard to supress.. LOL


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Brian here are pics of my viv with the new piece of wood in it. Now I just need more plants


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are way cool..I think they are so neat looking..That I would also love to have..But right now ,my crabs keep me busy..(hermit crabs)lol
anyways keep the cool pictures coming


----------

